# Bottle pics, would like some feedback on them



## stinger haut (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi fellow members,
 I am new to shooting bottle pictures and would like some feedback on the following pictures. 
 I just shot them with my digital camera and lights on a table.
 Thanks,
 Stinger


----------



## capsoda (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks good to me.[]


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 12, 2006)

Warren, thank you for the nice comment about the picture of the pontil.
 How do you post more than one picture at a time? Thanks, Stinger


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 12, 2006)

If you don't have your own hosting you can "morph" a few together. You yeally got to shink them though. Otherwise one post at a time


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you for the information about adding multipule pictures.
 Stinger


----------



## hj (Oct 21, 2006)

Nice, crisp photo stinger. I always have had problems posting pics on forums (shrinking), but I stumbled on a free site that I upload the pics on then post a link to my page. Probably saves some bandwidth for the forum too. Check mine out for an example

http://www.putfile.com/historyjunkie/images/12586

 HJ


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi hj,
 Thank you for the feedback on the picture of the pontil.
 Those pictures look great from the website, thanks for the link.
 I just got my new computer and when it up and running, I'll try out some of my photos using the website.
 Stinger


----------



## Roger (Oct 22, 2006)

*hj* is right posting pictures on another site and linking to them here does save bandwidth, however I would encourage everyone to upload their pictures with their posts here on this site. The reason is longevity. 

 Pictures posted on other sites are not permanent, they may be gone in a week, a year, 5 years, 10 years or more. Members are building a fantastic resource here for future generations of collectors and researchers and I can imagine nothing more frustrating than a researcher in a 20 years time finding a wonderful description of a bottle they are trying to identify but the photograph has long since disappeared from a site totally unrelated to this one.

 The best thing to do in my opinion is to keep your pictures to a reasonable size (*stinger haut* yours was a perfect size!), compose a descriptive title in the subject of the post and upload the picture with your post. 

 As *Eric* says for multiple pictures you can always "morph" a few together in a photo editor before uploading, for example if they were different views of the same bottle. Or just upload them in consecutive posts with a different but meaningful subject line each time.

 - Roger[/align]


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Roger,
 Since my picture that I posted was the right size for this forum,  I sized the height between 5.45 and 5.88 inches . The length should just adjust automatically when you size the height.
 Stinger


----------



## hj (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Roger,

 Considering the interests of bandwidth economy, I never really considered the database of knowledge that we are (sometimes without realizing it) creating for future hobbyists and researchers. I know that I have used this forum as a research tool on many occasions, and I feel it is the best place on the net to do so. I will post pics here from now on.

 Your point is well taken, thanks.
 HJ


----------



## babyblu2505@yahoo.co (Oct 26, 2006)

[8|]I have bottles that I would like to get ride of if anybody would like to make a bid on and please no silly bid offers but I have anything from ink wells and decanters and soda bottles and much more including Poison bottle


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 27, 2006)

what kind of soda's do you have?


----------



## babyblu2505@yahoo.co (Oct 27, 2006)

[]Hear is a few bottles


----------

